# Meinung: Konsole oder PC? Ich nehme beides!



## AntonioFunes (7. November 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Meinung: Konsole oder PC? Ich nehme beides! * gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Meinung: Konsole oder PC? Ich nehme beides! *


----------



## Worrel (7. November 2020)

AntonioFunes schrieb:


> ein PC, der eine ähnliche Grafik wie eine Xbox oder Playstation hinbekommt, ist stets deutlich teurer.


Dafür hat man aber eben nicht nur ein Spielgerät, sondern besagtes Musikstudio, professionelle Dokumenterstellung, Videobearbeitung, Programmierung, Grafikbearbeitung... obendrauf und könnte das Ding sogar als Webserver einer privaten HP verwenden.
Von exotischeren Anwendungen wie Modelleisenbahnsteuerung oder Wetterstationen mal ganz abgesehen.

PCs sind derart flexibel, daß man sie in fast allen Bereichen sinnvoll verwenden kann.

Konsolen hingegen sind nach Spielen und Mediaplayer mit ihrem Nutzen am Ende.



> Konsolenspiele sind zwar meist 10 Euro teurer als die PC-Version. Dafür kann ich sie wieder verkaufen, wenn ich die Disc-Version wähle. Auf dem PC geht ohne ein Binden des Games an einen Account quasi nichts, so dass ein Weiterverkauf praktisch unmöglich ist.


Dafür gibt es bei GoG, Humble, Steam ... derart viele Sales, daß ich gar nicht mehr weiß, wann ich das letzte mal mehr als 20 Euro für ein Spiel ausgegeben habe.

kleine Beispielrechnung am Rande:
Wenn ich Konsolenspiele durchspiele und dann wieder verkaufe, mache ich ja einen Verlust. Sagen wir: 10 - 15 Euro.

Wenn ich auf der anderen Seite Spiele erst kaufe, wenn sie unter 20 Euro im Sale kosten, habe ich quasi dasselbe investiert.
Mit dem Unterschied, daß ich das Spiel jederzeit (zb kurz bevor ein Nachfolger rauskomt) erneut spielen kann, wenn mir danach ist (Manchmal sogar als nachträglich kostenlos ergänzte Remaster oder GotY Fassung)



> und manche Games gibt es für den PC auch gar nicht. Konsolen-Exklusive Spiele sind daher auch ein Argument für eine Konsole,


oder auch dagegen. Weil ich nicht dazu "gezwungen werden will", mir eine bestimmte Konsole nur wegen Spiel X zulegen zu müssen.
Ich verabscheue Exklusivität. Erst recht verbunden mit Abomodellen. 

Abo Katalog Angebote kämen für mich nur in Frage, wenn ich da ALLES, was man als Datenträger oder sonstwie als Spiel kaufen kann, dabei ist. indiziert oder nicht.


Davon ab ist mein PC Pile of Shame groß genug, daß ich bis an mein Lebensende ohne ein neues Spiel kaufen zu müssen, spielen könnte - ich brauch nicht noch einen Konsolen PoS. 

Und natürlich hängt das Ganze davon ab, wie die wohnlichen Begebenheiten sind.
Mein Fernseher ist eh mein PC Monitor; ich habe gar kein Sofa, weil da kein Platz für da ist. Es sei denn, ich schmeiße den Tisch raus ...

Ich hab seit jeher am PC gespielt. Und am Schreibtisch. Mit Gamepads komme ich meistens auch nicht so gut zurecht wie mit M+T.  Viel zu oft schaue ich mir da den Himmel oder den Boden an ...

und dann gibt es noch den Aspekt Abwärtskompatibilität.
Ich kann jetzt noch das Original Lemmings oder das Original Monkey Island 1 auf dem PC spielen. Versuch das mal mit einem Konsolenspiel aus den Neunzigern.


----------



## McTrevor (7. November 2020)

Schon kurios wie ich im Grund-Tenor derselben Meinung bin, aber in den meisten Details stark abweiche.

Mods sind mehr als Graphik-Verbesserungen oder neue Rüstungen. Wer mal Witcher 3 Enhanced Edition gespielt hat, wird das Grundspiel (zurecht) als unfertig empfinden, was Gameplay und Balancing angeht. Das viele Spieler das Spiel nicht abschließen konnten oder wollten ist mindestens zum Teil auch dem sehr uninspirierten, flachen Gameplay geschuldet. 

Oder die XCom Titel mit den Long War Mods. So gut die Basis Spiele sein mögen, wer mal Long War ausprobiert hat wird das Vanilla Gameplay oft als zu casual (im Sinne fehlender Spieltiefe) empfinden. In beiden XCom-Games habe ich nach einmaligem Durchspielen jeweils noch über 1000h in den genannten Mods versenkt. Bei dieser Nutzung von Mods relativiert sich auch jedes Kosten-Argument, das für die Konsolen gebracht wird. Dann ist der PC unschlagbar.

Für die meisten PC-Spieler werden die Exklusiv-Titel der entscheidende Faktor für die Wahl einer Konsole sein. In der letzten/aktuellen Generation war darum die Kombi PC+PS4 so beliebt. Auch in der neuen Generation wird die Kombi PC+XBox vermutlich eine seltene Ausnahme darstellen. Der Mehrwert einer XBox zu einem PC ist quasi nur das Couchargument (und auch nur je nach Setup). Ob die PS4 den Weg in viele PC-Haushalte findet wird sich zeigen, wenn die Zahl der Exclusives steigt.


----------



## Chroom (7. November 2020)

Auch mit ein Grund warum ich seit mehr als 10Jahren keine Konsole mehr  hatte (mal kurz ne One von nem Kumpel abgekauft aber nach 3Monaten wieder verkauft), war für mich die 30fps Limitierung. Ansonsten 100% Zustimmung zu Worrels Kommentar.


----------



## Phone (7. November 2020)

Ich bleibe bei der PC Playsation kombi.
Es kommen zu wenig gute Spiele für den PC die mich interessieren, da es hier um spiele geht ist es im Grunde völlig belanglos was man mit einem PC noch alles machen kann.

Der Großteil auf diesen Seiten rendert nicht / Arbeitet nicht aktiv  8-10 std. am PC, schneidet keine Videos... Sondern Zockt, liest sich was durch und bestellt was bei Ebay und Amazon / guckt bei YT Videos...


----------



## Spiritogre (7. November 2020)

Konsolen waren für mich aus preislichen Gründen schon immer nur eine Ergänzung zu Computern. Denn wenn man genau rechnet sind sie TEURER. Das liegt schlicht an den teureren Spielen. 

Über die Menge gerechnet, ich habe in den letzten zehn Jahren etwa über 1000 neue Spiele hinzubekommen, viele davon etwa dank u.a. Epic sogar kostenlos. Hätte ich die Spiele - sogar gebraucht gekauft -  stattdessen für Konsole kaufen müssen, hätte ich sicherlich mehrere 1000 Euro extra investieren müssen. 

Davon ab gibt es viele meiner Games gar nicht für Konsole und wird es auch nie geben, weil die Konsolenhersteller die Hoheit haben, was auf ihre Konsolen kommt. Früher war es Nintendo heute ist es Sony, die beim Anblick zum Beispiel erwachsener Inhalte sofort einen Herzinfarkt kriegen. 

Ansonsten, das was Worrel schon sagte. Eigentlich darf ich für den PC nur die Grafikkarte rechnen und das sogar nur zum Teil. Denn der PC macht viel, viel mehr als nur Spiele abspielen. 

Ich hatte neben dem PC eigentlich immer fast alles an Konsolen, sprich, ich habe ca. 26 Konsolen. Aber in den letzten Jahren wurde der Grund - namentlich interessante Exklusivspiele - immer weniger. Ich habe keine PS4, weil es nur eine winzige Handvoll Titel gibt, die mich dort überhaupt interessiert. Ich bereue es ja sogar fast die PS3 und über 80 Spiele für die zu haben, weil die inzwischen auch fast alle für den PC remastered wurden. Ich bin letztlich aus dem Alter raus, wo ich ein Spiel sofort haben muss. Die Titel die mir wichtig sind kaufe ich dann, wenn sie gereift und vollständig sind, was meist dann ist, wenn sie nebenbei noch im Preisbereich zwischen 20 und 25 Euro angekommen sind. Alles andere irgendwann. 
Was früher wichtig war, neue bessere Grafik, ist recht irrelevant geworden, da hier der Fortschritt in den letzten zehn Jahren minimal ist. Ob ich ein Spiel von heute oder von vor drei Jahren zocke ist praktisch irrelevant, da sie grafisch fast identisch sind. 

Und natürlich habe ich beim PC den Vorteil, dass die Spiele besser aussehen, ich die Wahl der Steuerungsart habe und ich ggf. nach belieben modden kann. Wie gesagt, das Spielerlebnis mit Konsole ist in jedem Fall schlechter, einzig die Exklusivspiele geben ihnen eine Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. November 2020)

Eigentlich muss ich nichts mehr dazu sagen, Worrel hat im Grunde genommen alle wichtigen Punkte aufgezählt.

Tatsächlich ist der Hauptgrund bei mir meine jetzt schon sehr große Steam-Bibliothek (Knapp 400 Titel, davon etwa ein Drittel durchgespielt). Damit hab ich über Jahre (!) an Spiel-Beschäftigung, und es werden so oder so noch eine Menge dazu kommen. Da bleibt gar keine Zeit geschweige Platz für ne Extra-Konsole. ^^


----------



## LOX-TT (7. November 2020)

PS5 kurz nach Launch (zum Launch krieg ich eh keine, da nicht vorbestellt) also voraussichtlich Anfang 2021
Series X irgendwann später mal in einem oder zwei Jahren, wenn es paar interesssante Excluiv-Spiele dafür gibt

PC hab ich erst dieses Jahr einen neuen geholt, der reicht wieder für viele Jahre, zumal ich primär eh auf Konsolen spiele


----------



## HandsomeLoris (7. November 2020)

Lasst den PC-Masterrace-Quatsch doch mal stecken! Wenn der PC für euch die optimale Plattform ist, ist dagegen nichts einzuwenden, das bedeutet aber nicht, dass es allen anderen auch so gehen muss. 
Was bringt es genau, wenn ihr die Vorteile, die der PC euch persönlich bietet, herausarbeitet und dann zum allgemeingültigen Massstab macht, um die totale Überlegenheit zu demonstrieren? Das ist genauso nervig wie "Meine bevorzugte Konsole ist besser weil..." 
Wir haben alle das gleiche Hobby und dieser elitäre Dünkel muss wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Kakiss (7. November 2020)

Da die meisten einst exklusiven Titel wie Final Fantasy auch auf dem PC erscheinen, sind die Konsolen von Sony und Microsoft seit der letzten Generation für mich schier egal geworden.
Die PS2 und PS3 hingegen spiele ich sehr gerne noch heute, aufgrund solcher Titel.
Auch dass Spiele schier nicht mehr auf dem Medium sind und sie mit dem Abschalten der online Dienste sterben macht sie für mich sehr unattraktiv.
Meine PS3 ist kaum online und lässt mich daher sehr sehr regelmäßig meine gekauften Spiele nicht spielen.

Da ist mir der PC lieber, selbst Steam lässt mich im Notfall lange offline spielen (beim Umzug beispielhaft geschehen) und im Notfall kann ich die Titel mit einem Crack behalten.
Oder man greift gleich bei Gog zu wenn möglich.

Die Switch ist da sehr attraktiv, da man auch auf dem Sofa oder unterwegs zocken kann und bietet die besten alternativen Exklusivtitel, wenn man einen PC hat.
Ich wünschte nur sie wäre offener, wie die Wii U, und man könnte Backups auf einem USB Stick bunkern oder gar die Screenshots.

Aber ansonsten, warum sollte sich jemand an ein System binden?
Konsolen sind keine Ehe, man kann Polygamie betreiben und zocken wie man gerade Bock hat.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. November 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dafür hat man aber eben nicht nur ein Spielgerät, sondern besagtes Musikstudio, professionelle Dokumenterstellung, Videobearbeitung, Programmierung, Grafikbearbeitung... obendrauf und könnte das Ding sogar als Webserver einer privaten HP verwenden.
> Von exotischeren Anwendungen wie Modelleisenbahnsteuerung oder Wetterstationen mal ganz abgesehen.
> 
> PCs sind derart flexibel, daß man sie in fast allen Bereichen sinnvoll verwenden kann.
> ...


Um letzteres geht es doch bei Konsolen. Was sollen die Dinger denn bitte sonst noch können?  

Freilich ist ein PC bedeutend flexibler und das ist ein großer Vorteil. Aber wer sich eine Konsole kauft, ist sich doch bewusst, dass er eben nur Spiele und Musik/Filme konsumieren kann. Dafür kauft man sich ja eine Konsole und nicht, um Videos zu bearbeiten oder Dokumente zu erstellen. Konsolen sind ein Medium zur Unterhaltung. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Insofern kann ich das Argument hinsichtlich PC vs. Konsole irgendwie nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## Worrel (7. November 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Um letzteres geht es doch bei Konsolen. Was sollen die Dinger denn bitte sonst noch können?
> 
> Freilich ist ein PC bedeutend flexibler und das ist ein großer Vorteil. Aber wer sich eine Konsole kauft, ist sich doch bewusst, dass er eben nur Spiele und Musik/Filme konsumieren kann. Dafür kauft man sich ja eine Konsole und nicht, um Videos zu bearbeiten oder Dokumente zu erstellen. Konsolen sind ein Medium zur Unterhaltung.



Ganz einfach: Ich hab schon genug Spiele auf dem PC. Da brauche ich kein weiteres Gerät, das (außer Exklusivspielen) nichts weiteres kann als das, was ich schon am PC veranstalte.

Das ist wie ein zweites Auto. Brauche ich nicht, denn ich kann nur eins fahren.
Es sei denn, ich wollte das Exklusivspiel "Geländefahrt" betreiben ...
Brauche ich hierzustadt aber nicht, da es hier kein derartig unbefahrbares Gelände gibt, über das ich unbedingt drüberfahren müsste.

Wobei das als Beispiel eigentlich falschrum ist, der Konsole müßte der Stadtwagen entsprechen.


Zurück zum Thema:
Ich brauche eh einen Computer für den ganzen Nicht-Spiele Kram. Also hab ich schon ein Stück Hardware da rumstehen, auf dem ich spielen kann. Also wäre eine Konsole ein unnützer Doppelkauf.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. November 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Ich hab schon genug Spiele auf dem PC. Da brauche ich kein weiteres Gerät, das (außer Exklusivspielen) nichts weiteres kann als das, was ich schon am PC veranstalte.
> 
> Das ist wie ein zweites Auto. Brauche ich nicht, denn ich kann nur eins fahren.
> Es sei denn, ich wollte das Exklusivspiel "Geländefahrt" betreiben ...
> ...


Von "brauchen" kann bei einem Luxusgut sowieso nicht die Rede sein. 

Eine PS5 brauch ich ja auch nicht. Ich hab einen PC. Aber ich hätte gern eine PS5.


----------



## Worrel (7. November 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Von "brauchen" kann bei einem Luxusgut sowieso nicht die Rede sein.


Dann nenn es halt befleutigunellen, wenn dir das Argument dann besser vorkommt:

_Ich hab schon genug Spiele auf dem PC. Da befleutigunelle ich kein weiteres Gerät, das (außer Exklusivspielen) nichts weiteres kann als das, was ich schon am PC veranstalte._


----------



## Chroom (7. November 2020)

HandsomeLoris schrieb:


> Lasst den PC-Masterrace-Quatsch doch mal stecken! Wenn der PC für euch die optimale Plattform ist, ist dagegen nichts einzuwenden, das bedeutet aber nicht, dass es allen anderen auch so gehen muss.
> Was bringt es genau, wenn ihr die Vorteile, die der PC euch persönlich bietet, herausarbeitet und dann zum allgemeingültigen Massstab macht, um die totale Überlegenheit zu demonstrieren? Das ist genauso nervig wie "Meine bevorzugte Konsole ist besser weil..."
> Wir haben alle das gleiche Hobby und dieser elitäre Dünkel muss wirklich nicht sein.



Hast du die Überschrift nicht gelesen oder warum kommst du jetzt mit diesen blöden "Elitären Masterrace" Spruch.  Bei Konsole oder PC ? wird man ja wohl noch schreiben dürfen warum einem das eine oder das andere lieber ist oder meinst du nicht? Kann ja jeder Kaufen was er will. Wird hier ja nichts in abrede gestellt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. November 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dann nenn es halt befleutigunellen, wenn dir das Argument dann besser vorkommt:
> 
> _Ich hab schon genug Spiele auf dem PC. Da befleutigunelle ich kein weiteres Gerät, das (außer Exklusivspielen) nichts weiteres kann als das, was ich schon am PC veranstalte._


Wie wäre es einfach mit "Ich hab kein Bedürfnis, mir eine Konsole zu kaufen, weil mein PC meinen persönlichen Ansprüchen genügt."? 

Auch das Wörtchen "Zwang" ist bei sowas doch ziemlich fehl am Platz.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (7. November 2020)

*Inzwischen habe ich das Gefühl, dass viele PC-Spieler auch eine Konsole haben oder ihr zumindest nicht abgeneigt sind...*

Das berühmte "Gefühl" mal wieder, daß sich durch den ganzen Artikel mit "hätte, könnte, sollte, müßte" durchzieht.
Das wär doch mal eine Recherche wert, wieviel Prozent der Spieler einen Spiele-PC und eine Konsole (vielleicht auch mehrere) ihr eigen nennen.
Ich selber leiste mir zur Zeit keinen Statista Account, aber die PC Games wird sich wohl so etwas aus beruflicher Notwendigkeit wohl leisten können? 
Da wird man bestimmt in den Tiefen dazu fündig, ansonsten hat da jemand da draußen im WWW schon euren Job gemacht und ihr müßt es nur noch ergoogeln.

*Beides - das Eltern-Sein sowie das Geld verdienen durch einen  Job - macht es einem natürlich viel einfacher, zu einer Konsole "ja" zu  sagen. Aber auch Konsolenspieler probieren immer häufiger auch mal aus,  wie sich denn ein PC in Sachen Gaming macht.

*Macht es das?
Ich habe das Gefühl der Autor hat wohl keine Kinder, denn selbst Familien die man als "Gutverdiener" bezeichnet, müßen immer wieder aufs Geld schauen - da schließen sich Eltern sein und frei Geld ausgeben für das eigene Hobby aus.
So eine Konsole + ein "gescheiter" Spiele-PC (plus Peripherie nicht vergessen), wo nicht andauernd genörgelt wird, liegen bei gut minimum 1500 Euro aufwärts - und die Kids haben ja noch andere Hobbies und Ausgaben die bezahlt werden wollen. 
Da müßen sich die Sprößlinge dann eben für eines entscheiden - die Ausnahme bestätigt die Regel (wie der Vater, der die Kinder vorschiebt, um dann doch beide Sachen zuhause stehen zu haben, weil er seine Kohle in sein Hobby investieren will.)  



Phone schrieb:


> Der Großteil auf diesen Seiten rendert nicht / Arbeitet nicht aktiv  8-10 std. am PC, schneidet keine Videos... Sondern Zockt, liest sich was durch und bestellt was bei Ebay und Amazon / guckt bei YT Videos...


Woher willst du das denn so genau wissen?
Gerade wenn ich die Kommentatoren mir so anschaue haben sehr viele einen beruflichen Hintergrund in der IT Branche bzw. arbeitet auch am PC.
Kannst mit dem Autor einen Club aufmachen.

Die alte Mär vom Schreibtischcomputer ist schon lange so ein Kalauer der immer dann rausgehaut wird, damit es passt.
Ich habe seid 14 Jahren neben dem "stereotypen" Setup mit Schreibtisch, einen PC, den ich in Verbindung mit Sofa, Beamer/Leinwand  & Co. nutze.
Wenn ich mich in meinem Bekanntenkreis umschaue hat sich der Spiele PC im letzten Jahrzehnt auch immer mehr vom Schreibtischtäter wegentwickelt (inwieweit ich sie ungewollt beeinflusst habe kann ich nicht sagen).
Aber exotisch ist da schon lange nichts mehr, das ist doch nur einer dieser angeblichen Vorteile, die immer wieder aus dem Hut gezaubert werden, wenn es zum Vergleich Konsolen - PC kommt.

Edit: Ach *der* Autor...naja jetzt hab ich schon ellenlang geschrieben...


----------



## Worrel (7. November 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es einfach mit "Ich hab kein Bedürfnis, mir eine Konsole zu kaufen, weil mein PC meinen persönlichen Ansprüchen genügt."?



Natürlich kann ich auch sagen: 
_"In der Wahrnehmung meiner Existenz und ihrer Basis-Nezessität an physischer und psychischer Interferenz mit peripherer und Tele-Materie und -Organismen und den damit konstellierten Interaktionen ist die Akquise einer additiven Apparatur zur Virtualisierung martialischer Panem et circenses Konstrukte als digitale Tändelei nur marginal imperativ."_ 

... oder aber ich sage einfach: _"Ich *brauche *keine Konsole" _in dem Irrglauben, es wäre bei einer Diskussion über die Wahl zischen PC, Konsole A oder B klar, daß damit nur jenes Luxus-_"Brauchen"_ gemeint ist, ohne daß man das explizit erwähnen müsste.



> Auch das Wörtchen "Zwang" ist bei sowas doch ziemlich fehl am Platz.


Dann ist es ja gut, daß ich das mit voller Absicht in Anführungszeichen gesetzt habe und selbstredend nur den "Zwang" (Anführungszeichen!!!) meine, der aus _"WENN ich Exklusivtitel XY spielen will, MUSS ich mir Konsole Z kaufen"_ resultiert.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. November 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Natürlich kann ich auch sagen:
> _"In der Wahrnehmung meiner Existenz und ihrer Basis-Nezessität an physischer und psychischer Interferenz mit peripherer und Tele-Materie und -Organismen und den damit konstellierten Interaktionen ist die Akquise einer additiven Apparatur zur Virtualisierung martialischer Panem et circenses Konstrukte als digitale Tändelei nur marginal imperativ."_


Wunderschön.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. November 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> (wie der Vater, der die Kinder vorschiebt, um dann doch beide Sachen zuhause stehen zu haben, weil er seine Kohle in sein Hobby investieren will.)


Ich würd das wohl durchziehen.  




LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Woher willst du das denn so genau wissen?
> Gerade wenn ich die Kommentatoren mir so anschaue haben sehr viele einen beruflichen Hintergrund in der IT Branche bzw. arbeitet auch am PC.
> Kannst mit dem Autor einen Club aufmachen.



Naja, aber mal Hand aufs Herz...es kommentieren ja immer die selben Leute hier. Manchmal kommen ein paar dazu, aber die kommentieren dann doch nicht so oft. Sonderlich repräsentativ erscheint mir das Argument mit den Kommentaren eher nicht. 



LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Die alte Mär vom Schreibtischcomputer ist schon lange so ein Kalauer der immer dann rausgehaut wird, damit es passt.
> Ich habe seid 14 Jahren neben dem "stereotypen" Setup mit Schreibtisch, einen PC, den ich in Verbindung mit Sofa, Beamer/Leinwand  & Co. nutze.
> Wenn ich mich in meinem Bekanntenkreis umschaue hat sich der Spiele PC im letzten Jahrzehnt auch immer mehr vom Schreibtischtäter wegentwickelt (inwieweit ich sie ungewollt beeinflusst habe kann ich nicht sagen).
> Aber exotisch ist da schon lange nichts mehr, das ist doch nur einer dieser angeblichen Vorteile, die immer wieder aus dem Hut gezaubert werden, wenn es zum Vergleich Konsolen - PC kommt.
> ...


Die "alte Mär" existiert nicht ohne Grund nach wie vor. Die Leute, die sich einen PC aufbauen und ihn nutzen, wie du es tust, stellen - so möchte ich doch mal kühn behaupten - keine besonders große Menge dar im Vergleich zum Rest der PC-User im Gaming-Bereich. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich hab meinen PC auch am TV angeschlossen und kann somit gut vom Sofa aus daddeln. Der ein oder andere aus meinem Bekanntenkreis auch. Aber das sind wenige unter vielen. 

Für uns ist das sicher nicht exotisch. Aber für den Großteil der Leute schon. Dafür ist ein PC im Endeffekt auch viel zu unhandlich und weniger kompakt, um ihn "einfach so" irgendwo abseits des Schreibtisches zu stellen. Dafür braucht es natürlich entsprechende räumliche Gegebenheiten.


----------



## Phone (7. November 2020)

Ich stelle überhaupt nicht in Frage das ein PC (auch meiner ) zu mehr in der Lage ist..aber wir sind auf PC Games und wie sie nicht noch alle heißen. Da geht es halt um Spiele.
Eine Umfrage in dem Bereich wäre hilfreich


----------



## Worrel (7. November 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Für uns ist das sicher nicht exotisch. Aber für den Großteil der Leute schon. Dafür ist ein PC im Endeffekt auch viel zu unhandlich und weniger kompakt, um ihn "einfach so" irgendwo abseits des Schreibtisches zu stellen. Dafür braucht es natürlich entsprechende räumliche Gegebenheiten.


Es gibt Mini PCs, die sich immerhin "Gaming PC" schimpfen ... :
https://de.banggood.com/NVISEN-Y-GX...SD-2_5inch-SATA-HDMI-DP-Type-C-p-1696705.html


----------



## Gast1664917803 (7. November 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich würd das wohl durchziehen.



Den Versuch es Durchzuziehen starten wohl die meisten...der entsprechende weibliche (seltener ?) Hausdrache, beendet bei vielen diese heroische Queste.  



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Naja, aber mal Hand aufs Herz...es kommentieren ja immer die selben Leute hier. Manchmal kommen ein paar dazu, aber die kommentieren dann doch nicht so oft. Sonderlich repräsentativ erscheint mir das Argument mit den Kommentaren eher nicht.
> Die Leute, die sich einen PC aufbauen und ihn nutzen, wie du es tust, stellen - so möchte ich doch mal kühn behaupten - keine besonders große Menge dar im Vergleich zum Rest der PC-User im Gaming-Bereich. .



Ich streite weder das eine, noch das andere ab, hier treiben sich wohl thematisch abhängig, weitaus mehr "Exoten" herum als im Durchschnitt üblich.
Aber da habe ich einfach meine Probleme, mit Aussagen, die auf dem "hätte, könnte, wollte, sollte, müßte" Prinzip basieren, anschließend aber als allgemeingültig gelten.
Theoretisch kann ich behaupten, daß es bei den Lesern der PC Games, sich fast ausschließlich nur um Mitglieder der IT-Branche handelt, das macht es nicht wahrer und ist höchst unwahrscheinlich (nicht unmöglich), aber das Gegenteil kann man mir auch nicht so einfach beweisen.
Deswegen versuche ich selber, um solche Stereotype einen Bogen zu schlagen, aber natürlich rutscht mir so etwas auch immer wieder durch.
Bedeutet aber nicht, daß ich es jetzt nicht mehr kritisiere, wenn es mir zu arg ins Gesicht springt.



Phone schrieb:


> Eine Umfrage in dem Bereich wäre hilfreich


Das wäre doch mal was - und unbedingt zugehörig zu einem Artikel und nicht irgendwo im Forum versteckt.


----------



## LesterPG (7. November 2020)

Phone schrieb:


> Ich stelle überhaupt nicht in Frage das ein PC (auch meiner ) zu mehr in der Lage ist..aber wir sind auf PC Games und wie sie nicht noch alle heißen. Da geht es halt um Spiele.


Ursprünglich um gesagte PC Spiele, dann kamen Konsolen und andere Medien hinzu.
Somit ist die Verwendung der Seite sehr fließend und garantiert kein Argument. 


Für die Statistik:
Ich habe einen komfortabel eingerichteten Computerraum, wo dann auch gespielt wird neben all den anderen Zeugs was ich auf dem PC mache wie Videoschnitt, Modding, Programmieren Modelling und Rendering (wenn ich endlich mal wieder Zeit dafür finde ), ...
Im Wohnzimmer hängt dann ein Windows Mini PC am TV dran, der aber maximal für "Klassiker via Emulator" genutzt wird, ansonsten ist der aber schon 4K tauglicher MedienPC
Im Schlafzimmer ist dann noch eine NVidia Shield, die neben Medienaufgaben ebenfalls via Emulator Zeitvertreib bieten kann, den ich idR aber nur selten nutze.
SNES und PS3 sind eingemottet.


Umfragen haben idR leider ohnehin das Problem das die nur vorgefertigte Bilder des Erstellers abfragen und Sonderfälle nicht im Ansatz abgreifen.
Typisch wäre die Frage nach PC und oder generell Konsolen, aber weder das Alter, Art, Stückzahl noch die Verwendung derselben.


----------



## Basileukum (7. November 2020)

Ja, derzeit spricht viel für die Konsolen, vorallem der Preis. 500 Euronen, egal welche man nun nimmt, sind super für die Hardware. 

Die PC Landschaft ist ins Parasitäre abgeglitten. Grafikkartenpreise ins LaLaLand für geistig Schwächste abgeglitten, bei den Mutterbrettern frägt man sich mittlerweile auch was los ist. Insgesamt ist es viel teurer geworden, auch wenn die Konsolen subventioniert werden, muß uns klar sein, daß hier gemolken wird. 

Bei mir waren eher die Konsolen der Gamingeinstieg, das war aber in den 90ern, nebenher immer PC gezockt, bis ich mich dann von den Konsolen verabschiedet hatte, weil es auf dem PC einfach mehr geboten gibt. Beim Gaming, vor allem als Rollenspiel.- und Strategieliebhaber bist hier halt besser aufgehoben. Bei ersterem haben die Konsolen aber auch aufgeholt. Aber auch Shooter waren und sind eben mit Maus und Tastatur wesentlich besser zu genießen. 

Zudem kommt eben alles andere dazu. Im Internet surfen? Auf dem Handy und der Konsole kein Bock, da kommst Dir vor wie ein Behinderter. Mal was im Office machen? Onlinebanking? Geht auf dem Handy oder der Konsole sogut wie ein Auto mit zwei von vier möglichen Rädern fahren. Mal flux die MP3s zusammeneditieren, Lautstärke verändern etc., Konsole und Handy = Mist. Und vieles mehr, was mir nun auf Anhieb nicht einfällt. 

Wir sehen, der PC ist ein interaktives Medium. Die Konsole und das Handy eher passive Untenhaltungsinstrumente für die etwas Zurückgebliebenen. Das ist auch in Ordnung, wenn ich einfach mal ne Runde zocken will, aber wenn einmal PCler warst, dann bleibst das meist auch. Somit, nene, der PC ist und bleibt die Königsklasse und das ist gut so.


----------



## LesterPG (8. November 2020)

Basileukum schrieb:


> ...


Tat das mit den "Zurückgebliebenen"  Not ? 
Ansonsten hast Du einiges Korrektes geschrieben und ja, die Bedienung von diversen Apps a la YT ist auf Handy, Medienplayer etc. eher Murks, mit einem Browser und M+T liegt man da weit vorne.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. November 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Tat das mit den "Zurückgebliebenen"  Not ?



Da tat so einiges nicht Not, siehe den Absatz davor. Zitieren werde ich das natürlich nicht


----------



## LesterPG (8. November 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Da tat so einiges nicht Not, siehe den Absatz davor. Zitieren werde ich das natürlich nicht


Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht 
Meinst Du das man sich "bei der Bedienung fühlt als wäre man Bewegungseingeschränkt" (nur in Kurzform)?
Das ist doch so und nur das steht im Absatz davor !


----------



## Cybnotic (8. November 2020)

Ein High Tech PC verbraucht zu viel Energie für den geringen  Grafiksprung 
und  ist deshalb aus Umwelt Heutiger  Sicht schon Absurd.   Da sind die neuen Konsolen ein guter Kompromiss. von daher.


----------



## Spiritogre (8. November 2020)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Ein High Tech PC verbraucht zu viel Energie für den geringen  Grafiksprung
> und  ist deshalb aus Umwelt Heutiger  Sicht schon Absurd.   Da sind die neuen Konsolen ein guter Kompromiss. von daher.



Absurd ist diese falsche Annahme... insbesondere wenn man z.B. ein Gaming-Notebook mit einbezieht. 
Davon ab, alleine der Unterschied TV / Monitor macht das Stromverbrauchsargument obsolet, da TVs 10 Mal mehr Strom ziehen. 
Und wir reden hier von Posten, die vielleicht 2 oder 3 Euro im Jahr ausmachen. Absolut nicht umweltrelevant.


----------



## LesterPG (8. November 2020)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Ein High Tech PC verbraucht zu viel Energie für den geringen  Grafiksprung


Wenn ich mir alle ca. 6 Jahre einen neuen PC hole, dann ist da schon ein massiver Leistungssprung. idR 2 Grakagenerationen übersprungen, ... gering ist da Nichts.

Der Stromverbrauch ist jetzt auch nicht so viel höher, wenn ich an die 290W bei der Graka meiner Vor-,Vorgeneration (GTX 295) denke und dabei den Performancesprung betrachte.


----------



## 1xok (8. November 2020)

Ich hatte mir vor einigen Jahren eine PS4 gekauft, weil auf meinem PC (Linux) nicht alles lief und ich auch mal den ein oder andere AAA-Titel ab Release spielen wollte. So war damals zumindest meine Planung.  

Wenn ich allerdings schaue wo ich die letzten Jahre (mit Abstand) am meisten gespielt habe, dann ist es eindeutig mein Laptop. Bei der Konsole sitze ich oft zu weit weg vom Geschehen und der Controller ist für mich in vielen Games Schwerstarbeit. Und gerade die Spiele, wo ich einen Controller klar bevorzuge, spiele ich oft wesentlich lieber am Laptop. Hollow Knight könnte ich nicht mit viel zu viel Abstand am Fernseher spielen. Da kommt bei mir einfach nicht diese Stimmung auf, die ich auch beim Lesen eines guten Buches habe, in das ich mich vertiefe. Ein Gegenbeispiel wäre Rocket League. Aber das sind halt Sportspiel und es ist immer Stress, genau wie CSGO am PC.  

Ich glaube, das ist auch einer der Gründe, aus dem viele Gamer (auch ältere) heute lieber auf mobilen Geräten spielen. Man will einfach irgendwo "chillen" und das Spiel direkt bei sich haben. Ich spiele daher meistens einfach kleine Spiele, die problemlos auf meinem Laptop laufen. Aktuell z.B. Among Us. Die Spiele haben oft Suchtfaktor. Der letzte AAA-Titel  ist bei mir dagegen schon wieder zwei Jahre her (RDR2). Die Konsole fast immer aus.

Letztlich tragen PCs und Konsolen der Tatsache Rechnung, dass ihre Technik nun einmal nicht in eine Streichholzschachtel passt. Die Umgebung in der man dadurch spielt, ist aber wenig entspannend. Da sind mobile Geräte oft angenehmer. Daher bewegen sich inzwischen alle in Richtung Streaming. Zuletzt Nintendo mit seiner Switch.


----------



## Bubbele1987 (8. November 2020)

Ich spiele mehr am PC, aber ab und an mal an der PS4. Also unentschieden.


----------



## Bubbele1987 (8. November 2020)

Ich spiele gerne am PC, aber auch ab und an, an der Konsole. Möchte auf beides nicht verzichten


----------



## Pootch (9. November 2020)

Konsolenspiele sind einfach zu teuer.. Demos gibts auch keine. Somit bleibt nur der PC damit man sich erst "Demos" aus dem Netz holt und wenn das Spiel gut ist, auch kauft. Konsolen sind ein Nogo.. vor allem weil immer mit Next Gen geworben wird und dann aber kein Next Gen ist.. 4k und 60fps auf Konsolen.. nicht mal annährend.


----------



## McTrevor (9. November 2020)

Pootch schrieb:


> Konsolenspiele sind einfach zu teuer.. Demos gibts auch keine. Somit bleibt nur der PC damit man sich erst "Demos" aus dem Netz holt und wenn das Spiel gut ist, auch kauft. Konsolen sind ein Nogo.. vor allem weil immer mit Next Gen geworben wird und dann aber kein Next Gen ist.. 4k und 60fps auf Konsolen.. nicht mal annährend.



Aha... Setup mit 4k bei 60 fps aber Konsolenspiele sind zu teuer und es werden sich "Demos" aus dem Netz geholt... Das hat schon ein Gschmäckle...


----------



## Chroom (9. November 2020)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Aha... Setup mit 4k bei 60 fps aber Konsolenspiele sind zu teuer und es werden sich "Demos" aus dem Netz geholt... Das hat schon ein Gschmäckle...



Haha Ja. Will ja niemanden was unterstellen aber würde mich nicht wundern wenn solche "Demos" dann trotzdem so ca. zw. 50-80 GB Groß sind


----------



## Cybnotic (9. November 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Absurd ist diese falsche Annahme... insbesondere wenn man z.B. ein Gaming-Notebook mit einbezieht.
> Davon ab, alleine der Unterschied TV / Monitor macht das Stromverbrauchsargument obsolet, da TVs 10 Mal mehr Strom ziehen.
> Und wir reden hier von Posten, die vielleicht 2 oder 3 Euro im Jahr ausmachen. Absolut nicht umweltrelevant.



Bei Notebooks  kannst du recht haben, die sind auf dem Stromlevel vielleicht wie die Konsolen.. Aber  ne Grafikkarte alleine hat bei meinen PCs  öfter  bestimmt die doppelte  Stromverbrauchsrate wie meine Konsole  Also da kommst du mit 3 Euro pro Jahr nicht hin.. obwohl du das bestimmt pro Monat gemeint hast  
MfG


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. November 2020)

Pootch schrieb:


> Konsolenspiele sind einfach zu teuer..


Zum Release durchaus, aber das sind PC-Spiele auch. Sowohl auf Konsolen, als auch auf dem PC werden Spiele einem allerdings nach relativ kurzer Zeit im Sale angeboten. Das Argument zieht längst nicht mehr. 



Pootch schrieb:


> Demos gibts auch keine.


Gibt es ebenso wenig/oft, wie für den PC. 



Pootch schrieb:


> Somit bleibt nur der PC damit man sich erst "Demos" aus dem Netz holt und wenn das Spiel gut ist, auch kauft.


Auch wenn du dir das Spiel danach kaufst, deine "Demos aus dem Netz" sind illegal.  



Pootch schrieb:


> Konsolen sind ein Nogo.. vor allem weil immer mit Next Gen geworben wird und dann aber kein Next Gen ist.. 4k und 60fps auf Konsolen.. nicht mal annährend.


Next Gen heißt nicht automatisch immer höhere Auflösung und Framerate. Dass du falsche oder zu hohe Erwartungen hast, liegt weniger bei den Herstellern, als vielmehr bei dir selbst.



Basileukum schrieb:


> Im Internet surfen? Auf dem Handy und der Konsole kein Bock, da kommst Dir vor wie ein Behinderter.


Also, ich schaff das zumindest am Handy mühelos, ohne mich wie ein Behinderter zu fühlen. 



Basileukum schrieb:


> Wir sehen, der PC ist ein interaktives Medium. Die Konsole und das Handy eher passive Untenhaltungsinstrumente für die etwas Zurückgebliebenen. Das ist auch in Ordnung, wenn ich einfach mal ne Runde zocken will, aber wenn einmal PCler warst, dann bleibst das meist auch. Somit, nene, der PC ist und bleibt die Königsklasse und das ist gut so.


Konsolen und Handys sind mit Sicherheit keine passiven Instrumente und Handys sind schon mal kein Unterhaltungsinstrument, sondern primär ein Kommunikationsmedium, während eine Konsole primär ein Unterhaltungsmedium ist. Beides jedoch nicht passiv, sondern interaktiv und - selbstverständlich mit Abstrichen - ähnlich multimedial wie der PC (von professionellen Anwendungen abgesehen).


----------



## coolbit (9. November 2020)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Bei Notebooks  kannst du recht haben, die sind auf dem Stromlevel vielleicht wie die Konsolen.. Aber  ne Grafikkarte alleine hat bei meinen PCs  öfter  bestimmt die doppelte  Stromverbrauchsrate wie meine Konsole  Also da kommst du mit 3 Euro pro Jahr nicht hin.. obwohl du das bestimmt pro Monat gemeint hast
> MfG



Bei einem Oberklasse Gaming PC kommt man mit Monitor auf etwa 300-400 Watt. Die neuen Konsolen benötigen etwa 200 Watt, mit einem normalen TV landet man dann bei etwa 300 Watt. 
Die Werte schwanken aber sehr stark, abhängig von den verbauten Komponenten und TVs.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. November 2020)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Bei Notebooks  kannst du recht haben, die sind auf dem Stromlevel vielleicht wie die Konsolen.. Aber  ne Grafikkarte alleine hat bei meinen PCs  öfter  bestimmt die doppelte  Stromverbrauchsrate wie meine Konsole  Also da kommst du mit 3 Euro pro Jahr nicht hin.. obwohl du das bestimmt pro Monat gemeint hast
> MfG



Nein, schon pro Jahr. 
Notebooks liegen (ohne Monitor) weit unter Konsolen um Stromverbrauch, weil die spezielle Niedrigstrom-CPUs verbaut haben. 
In den Konsolen stecken Grafikkerne von AMD, die verbrauchen mehr als z.B. NVidia Grafikchips. D.h. alleine bei gleichstarken Grafikchips fährst du mit einer GPU von NVidia am PC günstiger. Dir muss klar sein, dass Konsolen seit der PS4 / XBox One Ära nichts anderes als systemgesperrte Mini-PCs sind. 


Und mir ist gestern noch ein Nachteil von Konsolen wieder aufgefallen. Ich hatte mal meine XBox One wieder angeschmissen um ein Update zu ziehen, ging dann in den Shop um mal zu schauen was so unter kostenlose Games angeboten wird und dachte mir, "ey, nett, da sind einige interessante bei, die gibt es auch alle für PC aber zum Reinschnuppern kann ich ja mal die Version runterladen. Was war das Ende vom Lied - mir war voll entfallen, dass man für Online-Gaming, selbst von F2P Games, auf Konsole Abo zahlen muss... Wer also Fortnite oder Rocket League auf Konsole daddeln will MUSS löhnen. D.h. 60 Euro im Jahr extra. Auf Dauer kann sich das ganz schön summieren. Mache das fünf Jahre und du kannst alleine davon eine neue Grafikkarte anstelle einer neuen Konsole holen.


----------



## FeralKid (9. November 2020)

Ich finde auch man braucht beides. PC + Konsole(n).


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein, schon pro Jahr.
> Notebooks liegen (ohne Monitor) weit unter Konsolen um Stromverbrauch, weil die spezielle Niedrigstrom-CPUs verbaut haben.
> In den Konsolen stecken Grafikkerne von AMD, die verbrauchen mehr als z.B. NVidia Grafikchips. D.h. alleine bei gleichstarken Grafikchips fährst du mit einer GPU von NVidia am PC günstiger. Dir muss klar sein, dass Konsolen seit der PS4 / XBox One Ära nichts anderes als systemgesperrte Mini-PCs sind.
> 
> ...


  Es sind da allerdings auch pro Monat 3 Games inklusive, was für 5€ pro Monat nun auch nicht gerade unfair ist  

Aber auch wg. Xbox Live Gold hab ich beim Game Pass leichter zugschlagen, denn da ist das schon mit dabei. Das sind 120 Euro pro Jahr, falls man kein Prepaid-Angebot kauft, für den Game Pass inkl. Xbox Live Gold.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. November 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es sind da allerdings auch pro Monat 3 Games inklusive, was für 5€ pro Monat nun auch nicht gerade unfair ist
> 
> Aber auch wg. Xbox Live Gold hab ich beim Game Pass leichter zugschlagen, denn da ist das schon mit dabei. Das sind 120 Euro pro Jahr, falls man kein Prepaid-Angebot kauft, für den Game Pass inkl. Xbox Live Gold.



Ja sicher ist dieser Game Pass eine tolle Angelegenheit, wenn es denn die Spiele gibt, die man auch gerne zocken möchte. Für aber z.B. die ganzen Fortnite oder Minecraft Zocker, die ohnehin nichts anderes spielen, bedeutet eine Konsole jedenfalls einen durchaus beachtlichen Aufpreis.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja sicher ist dieser Game Pass eine tolle Angelegenheit, wenn es denn die Spiele gibt, die man auch gerne zocken möchte. Für aber z.B. die ganzen Fortnite oder Minecraft Zocker, die ohnehin nichts anderes spielen, bedeutet eine Konsole jedenfalls einen durchaus beachtlichen Aufpreis.



Naja, beachtlich? ^^  Ich glaube nicht, dass viele, der eh nicht viel Geld haben, sich eine Konsole oder nen PC kaufen nur wegen Fortnite oder Minecraft. Und die, die das bei Freunden gesehen haben und es unbedingt spielen wollen und sich dann für eine günstige Konsole wie die One S oder demnächst Series S, entscheiden, denen ist ein Spiele-PC offenbar einfach zu teuer bzw. je nach Game "müssen" sie halt die Plattform nehmen, die die Freunde nutzen. Natürlich bezahlt man im Laufe der Zeit dann irgendwann so viel, wie eine ordentliche Grafikkarte kostet, so dass es in der Endabrechnung auch ein PC sein könnte. Aber monatlich ein paar Euro plus eine Anfangsinvestition von 250-300€ ist für viele Leute machbar - einmalig 500-600€ aber eher schwierig. Und auch viele, für die es machbar wäre, sehen es vlt. psychologisch trotzdem so, dass 300€ + jeden Monat 5€ angenehmer erscheinen als 1x 500-600€. 

Bestimmt gibt es auch Leute, die bereits länger eine Konsole haben und erst durch Umstieg inzwischen (fast) nur noch ein F2P mit Onlinemodus spielen - aber für die gilt ja dann, dass sie sich auf der anderen Seite Geld sparen, weil sie ja kein Vollpreis-Game mehr kaufen.


Klar wird es Leute geben, die das ganze stört - aber im großen und ganzen denke ich, dass es eine Minderheit sein dürfte


----------



## Folmion (9. November 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein, schon pro Jahr.



Deine Einschätzung zu Stromverbrauch und Stromkosten sind leider ziemlich falsch. Wenn du täglich nur eine Stunde zockst, hast du je nach Equip 30-50 Euro im Jahr an Stromkosten mit deinem PC. Ein PS5 verbraucht etwa halb soviel Strom, wie ein mittelklasse PC. Und Monitore verbrauchen mehr Strom als ein TV-Gerät. Ein 24 Zoll Monitor problemlos das doppelte eines 55 Zoll TV-Geräts. Sicherlich gibt es in beide Richtungen Abweichungen, aber sowohl Konsolen und erst Recht Gaming-PCs gehören zu den absoluten Großverbrauchern in einer Wohnung.


----------



## Bonkic (9. November 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wer also Fortnite oder Rocket League auf Konsole daddeln will MUSS löhnen..



stimmt nicht. lediglich auf xbox ist das der fall.


----------



## Worrel (9. November 2020)

Pootch schrieb:


> Somit bleibt nur der PC damit man sich erst "Demos" aus dem Netz holt und wenn das Spiel gut ist, auch kauft.



Nie gab es mehr Informationen zu einem Spiel als in der Gegenwart. Man wird doch mit Let's Plays & Co geradezu zugeschüttet und hat diverse Reviewsammelstellen, sei es jetzt bei Amazon, Steam oder Metacritic.

Apropos Steam: Da gibt es dann auch noch das 2stündige Rückgaberecht. Sprich einfach völlig legal die  Vollversion für eine Stunde anspielen und wenn's nicht gefällt: "Hallo Onkel Valve, ich will das Spiel doch nicht" und zack: ist man's wieder los.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. November 2020)

Folmion schrieb:


> Deine Einschätzung zu Stromverbrauch und Stromkosten sind leider ziemlich falsch. Wenn du täglich nur eine Stunde zockst, hast du je nach Equip 30-50 Euro im Jahr an Stromkosten mit deinem PC. Ein PS5 verbraucht etwa halb soviel Strom, wie ein mittelklasse PC. Und Monitore verbrauchen mehr Strom als ein TV-Gerät. Ein 24 Zoll Monitor problemlos das doppelte eines 55 Zoll TV-Geräts. Sicherlich gibt es in beide Richtungen Abweichungen, aber sowohl Konsolen und erst Recht Gaming-PCs gehören zu den absoluten Großverbrauchern in einer Wohnung.



Du solltest dein Wissen über den Stromverbrauch von PC Equipment mal auf den neusten Stand bringen. Einen 15 Jahre alten 24 Zoll Monitor und einen brandneuen TV darf man natürlich nicht vergleichen. Auch kannst du natürlich keine Hardware mit reinrechnen, die ein PC vielleicht hat, etwa eine extra HDD, die die Konsole dann gar nicht erst bietet. 

PS: Eine PS5 ist letztlich nur ein Einsteiger-PC mit Mittelklasse Grafikkarte. Auch da musst du natürlich ähnliche Leistungswerte vergleichen. Und dann schneidet die PS5 halt tatsächlich schlechter ab als ein gleich schneller neuer PC.



Bonkic schrieb:


> stimmt nicht. lediglich auf xbox ist das der fall.


Okay, aber ist Rocket League auf Playstation denn überhaupt umsonst? Gibt es die anderen F2P MMORPGs wie Bless Online, Phantasy Star Online 2 etc. denn überhaupt für PS4 und sind die alle kostenfrei online spielbar oder sind nur einige ausgewählte Titel kostenlos?


----------



## Bonkic (9. November 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und dann schneidet die PS5 halt tatsächlich schlechter ab als ein gleich schneller neuer PC.



sicher? ps5 schluckt unter last ~ 200 watt. ich bezweifele, dass das ein ähnlich leistungsfähiger desktop-pc mithalten kann. 



> Okay, aber ist Rocket League auf Playstation denn überhaupt umsonst?



ja. auf switch ebenfalls. 



> Gibt es die anderen F2P MMORPGs wie Bless Online, Phantasy Star Online 2 etc. denn überhaupt für PS4 und sind die alle kostenfrei online spielbar oder sind nur einige ausgewählte Titel kostenlos?



gibt auch andere f2p-titel auf ps4, die kein ps plus benötigen.
bspw apex legends, warframe, cod warzone und neverwinter. ob tatsächlich alle? weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. November 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> sicher? ps5 schluckt unter last ~ 200 watt. ich bezweifele, dass das ein ähnlich leistungsfähiger desktop-pc mithalten kann.


Sicher, dass die 200 Watt unter Last sind? Gibt es da irgendwo eine Seite, wo man den Wert nachschauen kann, also mit einem modernen PS5 Spiel wie Assassin's Creed Valhalla oder so getestet? Die 200 Watt klingen eher wie so ein Durchschnittswert.


----------



## coolbit (9. November 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sicher, dass die 200 Watt unter Last sind? Gibt es da irgendwo eine Seite, wo man den Wert nachschauen kann, also mit einem modernen PS5 Spiel wie Assassin's Creed Valhalla oder so getestet? Die 200 Watt klingen eher wie so ein Durchschnittswert.



Im Test von digital foundry wurden ca. 200Watt gemessen im Spielbetrieb mit Spiderman glaub ich. Es wird auch gesagt, dass die Konsole, wohl in Ermangelung "echter" next gen Spiele, noch nicht an der Belastungsgrenze läuft und der Verbrauch noch etwas steigen kann. Bei der Xbox verhält es sich ähnlich.


----------



## LesterPG (9. November 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bspw apex legends, warframe, cod warzone und neverwinter. ob tatsächlich alle? weiß ich nicht.


https://mein-mmo.de/11-online-spiele-ohne-ps-plus/

200W unter Last klingt im Angesicht der Leitungsfähigkeit der Hardware dann doch etwas viel zu niedrig. 
... und siehe da, ein Blick auf Onkel Wiki erzählt dann doch gleich deutlich mehr - 350W
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayStation_5 
Ob das wirklich das Ende der Fahnenstange sein wird, wird die Zeit zeigen, aber interessant womit hier argumentiert wird


----------



## golani79 (9. November 2020)

Von Eurogamer, die das getestet haben:
Erster Wert jeweils PS5 / 2. von der PS4 Pro - sorry für die Formatierung .. bin am Handy

Power ConsumptionPlayStation 5PlayStation 4 Pro
Power Off1.3W1.5W
Rest Mode (Network Disabled)1.5W5W
Rest Mode (Downloading Game)36W50W
Front End (Idle)47W63W
Marvel's Spider-Man: Miles Morales (Peak)203WTBC
Rise of the Tomb Raider (Peak, 30fps cap)107W147W
Knack (Peak, unlocked fps, PS5 locks to 60fps)135W148W

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## coolbit (9. November 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> https://mein-mmo.de/11-online-spiele-ohne-ps-plus/
> 
> 200W unter Last klingt im Angesicht der Leitungsfähigkeit der Hardware dann doch etwas viel zu niedrig.
> ... und siehe da, ein Blick auf Onkel Wiki erzählt dann doch gleich deutlich mehr - 350W
> ...



Die 350 Watt beziehen sich aber auf das verbaute Netzteil, nicht auf die tatsächliche Leistungsaufnahme im Betrieb.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2020)

Es ist allerdings ein Trugschluss, dass man mit einem Notebook so viel Strom sparen kann, dass es sich rentiert. 

Ein PC mit ner RTX 2070 braucht bei normaler Spielelast (nicht Volllast mit Furmark und Prime95 - das wäre Schwachsinnig, weil das in Games nicht vorkommt) und einem normalen Monitor vielleicht 400 Watt. Ein Notebook eher etwas unter 200 Watt. Wenn man pro Tag ne Stunde spielt, sind es 20€ pro Jahr bei einer Stunde am Tag Gaming. Pro Stunde, die man JEDEN Tag spielt, sind es dann 20€ mehr. Selbst wenn man von einem größeren Abstand ausgeht, sind es halt 30€ mehr pro Jahr.

Wer im Schnitt 5Std am Tag spielt, was echt schon irre viel wäre, wenn er das wirklich als Schnitt hat, hat also 100-150€ pro Jahr an Stromkosten mehr. Dafür kostet so ein Notebook aber auch 1500€, wenn ein gleichstarker PC eher 1000€ kostet. Nach 5 Jahren hat es sich also gerade so "gelohnt"; aber dann muss bei jemandem, der eine 2070 ja aus einem gewissen Anspruch ausgesucht hatte, schon längst ein neues Notebook her. Da wird trotz Wiederverkaufswert des Notebooks idr fällig als wenn man seinen PC nach 2-3 Jahren per neue Graka wieder fit machen will. 


Klar: wer eine "Öko-Seele" hat, kann per Notebook was gutes tun. Aber rein kostenmäßig lohnt es sich nicht, wegen des Strombedarf ein Notebook zu kaufen.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. November 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Von Eurogamer, die das getestet haben:
> Erster Wert jeweils PS5 / 2. von der PS4 Pro - sorry für die Formatierung .. bin am Handy
> 
> Power ConsumptionPlayStation 5PlayStation 4 Pro
> ...



Das sind jetzt alles keine Spiele, bzw. Einstellungen, wo so eine Konsole oder ein PC irgendwie ins Schwitzen kommt. Interessant sind wirklich aktuelle Grafikbretter am Anschlag gemessen und nicht mit verminderten Einstellungen. Am PC kann man natürlich entsprechend den maximalen Settings dann runterschrauben, damit die Einstellungen vergleichbar sind. 

Jeder kann ein Spiel wie Fortnite auf 60FPS bei Full HD und Hohen Details locken und wird entsprechend mit moderner Hardware dann nicht über 100Watt verbrauchen. Das sagt also gar nichts aus. Interessant wird es erst, wenn ein System an die Leistungsgrenzen gebracht wird.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Es ist allerdings ein Trugschluss, dass man mit einem Notebook so viel Strom sparen kann, dass es sich rentiert.
> 
> Ein PC mit ner RTX 2070 braucht bei normaler Spielelast (nicht Volllast mit Furmark und Prime95 - das wäre Schwachsinnig, weil das in Games nicht vorkommt) und einem normalen Monitor vielleicht 400 Watt. Ein Notebook eher etwas unter 200 Watt. Wenn man pro Tag ne Stunde spielt, sind es 20€ pro Jahr bei einer Stunde am Tag Gaming. Pro Stunde, die man JEDEN Tag spielt, sind es dann 20€ mehr. Selbst wenn man von einem größeren Abstand ausgeht, sind es halt 30€ mehr pro Jahr.



Bist du sicher bzgl. der 2070, ich habe z.B. das hier gefunden:
"Das Testsystem mit der RTX 2070 verbrauchte beim Spielen 256,7 Watt" ... "Kontra: Etwas hoher Stromverbrauch" (Quelle: https://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cbs-Tests-Spiele-Hardware-RTX-2070-Test-Review-22626597.html"

Leistungsaufnahme/TDP der GeForce RTX 2070: 175W (185W) (Quelle Giga)

Mir ist klar, dass du den Monitor mit einbezogen hast, allerdings liegen moderne Monitore bei 15 Watt Verbrauch.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Bist du sicher bzgl. der 2070, ich habe z.B. das hier gefunden:
> "Das Testsystem mit der RTX 2070 verbrauchte beim Spielen 256,7 Watt" ... "Kontra: Etwas hoher Stromverbrauch" (Quelle: https://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cbs-Tests-Spiele-Hardware-RTX-2070-Test-Review-22626597.html"
> 
> Leistungsaufnahme/TDP der GeForce RTX 2070: 175W (185W) (Quelle Giga)


 Dann trifft meine Aussage ja NOCH mehr zu, denn der Abstand Notebook <=> PC schrumpft.    die 350W hatte ich deswegen, da die Karte bei computerbase im Schnitt bei Spielen um die 220-230W zieht, dazu dann CPU und Rest mit 100W, und Lautsprecher, Monitor mal pauschal 50W, zusammen also unter 400W, ich runde auf 400W auf - ich wollte den PC halt auf keinen Fall "schönrechnen"



> Mir ist klar, dass du den Monitor mit einbezogen hast, allerdings liegen moderne Monitore bei 15 Watt Verbrauch.


 Welche denn? ^^ 27 Zoll, WQHD, da finde ich eher Werte von 30W. Auch 24 Zoll, Full-HD gibt es nur wenige, die unter 30W haben, und zB der hier https://geizhals.de/asus-tuf-gaming-vg279ql1a-90lm05x0-b02170-a2375832.html?hloc=de  mit dem Top-Label A+ hat trotzdem noch 18W "typischen" Verbrauch und kostet deutlich mehr als ein "normales" Modell.


----------



## LesterPG (9. November 2020)

coolbit schrieb:


> Die 350 Watt beziehen sich aber auf das verbaute Netzteil, nicht auf die tatsächliche Leistungsaufnahme im Betrieb.


Ja, aber ob man technisch halbherzig aufwändige Spiele für den Maxverbrauch anziehen sollte bleibt zweifelhaft.
Es wird interessant wenn echte Nextgen Titel aufdrehen, was dann ein angeschlossenes Messgerät für Zahlen hergibt.


----------



## Bonkic (9. November 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> 200W unter Last klingt im Angesicht der Leitungsfähigkeit der Hardware dann doch etwas viel zu niedrig.
> ... und siehe da, ein Blick auf Onkel Wiki erzählt dann doch gleich deutlich mehr - 350W



das nt liefert natürlich deutlich mehr.
die 200 watt sind auch kein schnitt, sondern sogar der peak in einem nativen ps5-spiel.
ob zukünftige titel (deutlich) mehr ziehen, werden wir sehen. 
ein desktop-pc dürfte da jedenfalls nicht mitkommen, eine rx 5700 xt  (rdna 1; 6xxx-reihe ist mutmaßlich sparsamer)  alleine verbrät wqhd über 200 watt im schnitt (peak 240).


----------



## LesterPG (9. November 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das nt liefert natürlich deutlich mehr.
> die 200 watt sind auch kein schnitt, sondern sogar der peak in einem nativen ps5-spiel.


Wenn das Peak ist, wieso ist das bereits höher ?


> Marvel's Spider-Man: Miles Morales (Peak)*203*WTBC


Technisch wird das sicherlich nicht Ende der Fahnenstange sein, ansonsten kann man sich die gesamte neue Gen ja schenken wenn das alles sein soll.


----------



## Bonkic (9. November 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wenn das Peak ist, wieso ist das bereits höher ?
> 
> Marvel's Spider-Man: Miles Morales (Peak)203WTBC



im ernst? verarschen kann ich mich auch selbst. bei so was frag ich mich immer, weshalb ich manche diskussionen überhaupt führe. 

ps:
bei der 5700xt liegt der peak unter diesen bedingungen übrigens ganz genau bei 243,39 watt.
da du es ja offenbar auf die nachkommastelle genau haben willst.


----------



## coolbit (9. November 2020)

Interessant wird dann die Frage, ob die neuen Konsolen so leise und kühl bleiben (wie jetzt gemessen), wenn die Technik dann ausgereizt wird.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (10. November 2020)

Ich habe für mich nach der PS3/XBOX 360 Generation einen vorläufigen Schlussstrich in Sachen Konsole gezogen. Hin und wieder zocke ich eher aus nostalgischen Gründen mal was für ein zwei Stündchen. In 90 % der Fälle einen PS1 oder PS2 Titel. Dazu kommt dann noch der allgemein geänderte Lebenswandel. Konsole vielleicht noch *nice to have* aber kein *must have*. Aber wie immer im Leben gilt, leben und leben lassen.


----------



## Worrel (10. November 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> im ernst? verarschen kann ich mich auch selbst. bei so was frag ich mich immer, weshalb ich manche diskussionen überhaupt führe.
> 
> ps:
> bei der 5700xt liegt der peak unter diesen bedingungen übrigens ganz genau bei 243,39 watt.
> da du es ja offenbar auf die nachkommastelle genau haben willst.


Ha-ha, dein Argument ist ungültig, denn es sind nur 239,75 Watt!


----------



## Strauchritter (10. November 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Natürlich kann ich auch sagen:
> _"In der Wahrnehmung meiner Existenz und ihrer Basis-Nezessität an physischer und psychischer Interferenz mit peripherer und Tele-Materie und -Organismen und den damit konstellierten Interaktionen ist die Akquise einer additiven Apparatur zur Virtualisierung martialischer Panem et circenses Konstrukte als digitale Tändelei nur marginal imperativ."_


_

Darf ich den Satz als Signatur verwenden?  _


----------



## LesterPG (10. November 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> im ernst? verarschen kann ich mich auch selbst. bei so was frag ich mich immer, weshalb ich manche diskussionen überhaupt führe.
> 
> ps:
> bei der 5700xt liegt der peak unter diesen bedingungen übrigens ganz genau bei 243,39 watt.
> da du es ja offenbar auf die nachkommastelle genau haben willst.


Versuch mal, das ist gar nicht so einfach sich selber zu verarschen (wegen Spoiler) ! 
Man bist Du dünnhäutig ! 

Worauf ich hinaus wollte ist das gerne passend gerundet wird und dann ein gemütliches PS4 Spiel (mehr ist mMn Spiderman technisch nicht) als Maßstab nutzt.
Ob Grakas am PC das 2 oder 3fache an Leistung benötigen oder nicht ist mir völlig Wumpe, die werden das 350W Netzteil sicherlich nicht aus Herzensgüte eingebaut haben, ich denke realistisch werden wir bei 300-320W Verbrauch liegen.
Grakatests werden ja auch nicht mit mittelmäßigen Verbrauch durchgeführt.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. November 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Versuch mal, das ist gar nicht so einfach sich selber zu verarschen (wegen Spoiler) !
> Man bist Du dünnhäutig !
> 
> Worauf ich hinaus wollte ist das gerne passend gerundet wird und dann ein gemütliches PS4 Spiel (mehr ist mMn Spiderman technisch nicht) als Maßstab nutzt.
> ...



Ja, so sehe ich das auch. Ob ich nun 2 oder 30 oder gar 50 Euro im Jahr mehr an Stromkosten habe ist mir persönlich völlig Wumpe. Da gibt es ganz andere Verbraucher wie einen Kühlschrank, den ich auch nicht alle drei Jahre ersetze, bloß weil das brandneue Modell noch weniger Strom verbraucht. Von daher finde ich dieses Argument eh sehr heuchlerisch. 

Spiele am PC mit voller Leistung fahren und sich beschweren, dass der PC mehr Strom verbraucht als eine Konsole, wo das Spiel auf Konsole nicht annähernd so gut aussieht und so gut läuft? Das ist irgendwie albern. Und wenn ich die Einstellungen am PC auf Konsolenniveau schraube, dann verbraucht der PC auch nicht mehr so viel. Es ist ja nicht nur die GPU, auch die CPUs in den Konsolen sind ja merklich langsamer als selbst noch Notebook-CPUs und die sind schon lahm im Vergleich. Wobei moderne Computerkomponenten ohnehin ja takten und nicht immer volle Leistung fahren und entsprechend dann im Normalbetrieb auch entsprechend weniger verbrauchen. Ohnehin habe ich am PC im Hintergrund auch beim Zocken häufig noch andere Sachen laufen (die mir eine Konsole in der Regel nicht bietet). Dazu kommt, wenn ich Konsole zocke läuft der PC trotzdem in der Regel, eben für andere Dinge. Genau genommen ist mein PC von morgens bis abends ohnehin eingeschaltet.


----------



## LesterPG (10. November 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Da gibt es ganz andere Verbraucher wie einen Kühlschrank, den ich auch nicht alle drei Jahre ersetze, bloß weil das brandneue Modell noch weniger Strom verbraucht. Von daher finde ich dieses Argument eh sehr heuchlerisch.


Btw.
Durch meinen Zwangsumzug habe ich mich von meiner fast 30 Jahre alten aber problemlos arbeitenden Kühlgefrierkombi getrennt und durch eine größere AAA+ ersetzt.

Offensichtlich hat die alte alleine mehr als 50% meines Stromverbrauchs ausgemacht ! 

So viel kann mein Rechner nie verbrauchen !


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Worauf ich hinaus wollte ist das gerne passend gerundet wird und dann ein gemütliches PS4 Spiel (mehr ist mMn Spiderman technisch nicht) als Maßstab nutzt.


 Auch ein gemütliches Game kann der Hardware alles abverlangen. Du kannst in Red Dead Repemption 2 einfach nur durch die Prärie reiten - der PC läuft dann aber auf Anschlag...  da braucht es keine hektische Bewegung und Explosionen usw.



> Ob Grakas am PC das 2 oder 3fache an Leistung benötigen oder nicht ist mir völlig Wumpe, die werden das 350W Netzteil sicherlich nicht aus Herzensgüte eingebaut haben, ich denke realistisch werden wir bei 300-320W Verbrauch liegen.


 Dafür wären 350W aber zu wenig. Erstens gibt es ja immer eine Verlustleistung. D.h. es kommen nur 315W an, wenn das Netzteil 350W und eine gute Effizienz von 90% hat. Im Laufe der Jahre - und eine Konsole nutzt man ja idr mindestens 5-6 Jahre - nimmt aber die Leistung ab, die das Netzteil liefern kann. D.h 320W auf "Lebensdauer" kann ein 350W-Netzteil nicht liefern.

Und falls Du 300-320W inkl. Verlustleistung meinst: auch da reichen dann 350W nicht, eben wegen der Alterungsprozesse. Da hat das NT dann auch nach ein paar Jahren 10-15% weniger Potenzial, was bei 350W dann 320W wären.


Das heißt nicht, dass die ETWA 200W bei Spiderman definitiv korrekt sind für alle Zeiten und alle anderen Games. Aber 300-320W dürften es IMHO auch nicht sein. Man nimmt immer einen gewissen Puffer nach oben zur Sicherheit und wegen der Netzteil-Alterung.





> Grakatests werden ja auch nicht mit mittelmäßigen Verbrauch durchgeführt.


 Doch, zumindest bei den Tests, die ich so lese. Da werden Games einfach nur gespielt oder gebenchmarkt und dabei der Durchschnitt an Watt gemessen. Separat kann man zB mit Furmark auch eine Volllast simulieren, damit man weiß, ob eine Karte vlt. weit von ihrem Schnitt abweichen kann und man beim Netzteil lieber 100W mehr nimmt. Dann gibt es im Test zwei Sparten: typischer Spielebedarf und Volllast-Verbrauch.


----------



## Strauchritter (10. November 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Btw.
> Durch meinen Zwangsumzug habe ich mich von meiner fast 30 Jahre alten aber problemlos arbeitenden Kühlgefrierkombi getrennt und durch eine größere AAA+ ersetzt.
> 
> Offensichtlich hat die alte alleine mehr als 50% meines Stromverbrauchs ausgemacht !
> ...



Was du eigentlich sagen willst ist, dass du jetzt Stromkapazitäten für (noch mehr) Konsolen zur Verfügung hast


----------



## dessoul (10. November 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Btw.
> Durch meinen Zwangsumzug habe ich mich von meiner fast 30 Jahre alten aber problemlos arbeitenden Kühlgefrierkombi getrennt und durch eine größere AAA+ ersetzt.
> 
> Offensichtlich hat die alte alleine mehr als 50% meines Stromverbrauchs ausgemacht !
> ...



Doch. Die Erfahrung hab ich nämlich auch gemacht. Wenn du genau herausbekommen willst, wieviel die Geräte über einen längeren Zeitraum verbrauchen, dann hängst du ein Meßgerät zwischen die Strombuchse und Endgerät. Bei mir ist der Rechner jetzt der größte Verbraucher. Der läuft aber auch 12 Stunden am Tag.

Abgesehen davon verbrauchen die Bauteile nur selten die Gesamtlast, die die Bauteile insgesamt haben. Deshalb ist es auch schwierig, den Stromverbrauch eines Rechners genau einzuschätzen. Die Grafikkarte Beispielsweise braucht den angegebenen Strom nur unter Volllast. Und wie oft ist das?
Ich hatte bei Bekannten auch schon den Fall, dass der Rechner ständig rumgesponnen hat. Und dann kam raus, dass das Netzteil zu schwach war. Der Rechner lief an sich, aber bei Volllast kippte das ganze System um. Deshalb baue ich bei mir oft ein Netzteil ein, dass eine Nummer größer ist und dann im Bedarfsfall dennoch die Mehrleistung zur Verfügung stellen kann.

Deshalb: wenn du eine bessere Einschätzung haben willst, was dein Rechner über einen längeren Zeitraum verbraucht, dann hängst du den Zähler hintendran.


----------



## LesterPG (10. November 2020)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Was du eigentlich sagen willst ist, dass du jetzt Stromkapazitäten für (noch mehr) Konsolen zur Verfügung hast


Nö, das mein PC ein vielfaches fressen könnte ist der Tenor !
Eine Konsole kaufe ich erst bei 5-6+ Must Haves, deswegen steht auch keine PS4 hier. 

Die PS3 habe ich seinerzeit für Uncharted 1-3 plus Blurayplayerfunktion gekauft mit Option auf Heavy Rain, das unter dem Strich leider nicht so überzeugend war sowie Mass Effect 3 (wegen Origin Verweigerung)


----------



## LesterPG (10. November 2020)

dessoul schrieb:


> Deshalb: wenn du eine bessere Einschätzung haben willst, was dein Rechner über einen längeren Zeitraum verbraucht, dann hängst du den Zähler hintendran.


Ich hab sogar ein Messgerät, es aber nie für die Kombi genutzt weil vorziehen zu mühsam war. 

Witzig ist das ich vor Ewigkeiten auch mal ein Problem mit Zusammenbrüchen wegen gealterten Standardnetzteil (nach 3 Monaten) hatte, Spiderman lief damals absturzfrei über Stunden, aber fordernde Spiele erzeugten nach wenige Minuten einen Bluescreen.


----------



## LesterPG (10. November 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Auch ein gemütliches Game kann der Hardware alles abverlangen. Du kannst in Red Dead Repemption 2 einfach nur durch die Prärie reiten - der PC läuft dann aber auf Anschlag...  da braucht es keine hektische Bewegung und Explosionen usw.


Ich meinte mit "gemütlich" nicht die Spielgeschwindigkeit. 

Ich hätte fordernd schreiben sollen.


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich meinte mit "gemütlich" nicht die Spielgeschwindigkeit.
> 
> Ich hätte fordernd schreiben sollen.


Das siehst du einem Spiel aber nicht unbedingt an. Es gibt grafisch maue Game, die die Hardware trotzdem komplett ausreizen, und es gibt grafisch tolle Games, die erstaunlich wenig Power brauchen.


----------



## LesterPG (10. November 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das siehst du einem Spiel aber nicht unbedingt an. Es gibt grafisch maue Game, die die Hardware trotzdem komplett ausreizen, und es gibt grafisch tolle Games, die erstaunlich wenig Power brauchen.


Grundsätzlich würde ich das unterschreiben, aber ich habe einige Erfahrungen als Entwickler und ein sehr gutes Gespür dafür, was aber auch nicht heisst das ich unfehlbar bin.


----------



## Bonkic (10. November 2020)

reden wir vom selben spiel?
miles morales ist grafisch sicherlich nicht "mau" oder wenig "fordernd", schon gar nicht mit rt in 4k (wenn auch nur mit [immerhin stabilen] 30 fps dann). 

da geht zwar sicher noch mehr, aber miles morales würde wohl auch einen potenten pc ordentlich fordern. watch dogs legion wäre vielleicht vergleichbar.


----------



## LesterPG (10. November 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> reden wir vom selben spiel?
> miles morales ist grafisch sicherlich nicht "mau", schon gar nicht mit rt in 4k (wenn auch nur in 30 fps dann).


Eine hohe Ausgabeauflösung sagt nichts über die optische Qualität oder gar die technische Umsetzung aus.
Da gehört schon einiges mehr dazu und RT ist auch eher aktuell nur noch ein "Buzzword", die Qualität der Umsetzung eine ganz andere Geschichte.

So kann die Strahlenverfolgung über eine Reflexionsebene, rekursiv oder sogar noch diffus erfolgen, je nachdem wie viele Spiegel/Brechungsebenen man dabei verwendet ist es natürlich deutlich aufwändiger.
Wie weit dabei Software/Hardware geht wird nur leider nicht angegeben, schlägt sich aber im Resultat nieder.


----------



## Worrel (11. November 2020)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Darf ich den Satz als Signatur verwenden?



Jaja, sich einfach mit fremden Buchstabenkombinationen schmücken, das würden dem Strauchwolf wohl gefallen, was?

Mach doch, was du kannst.


----------



## Cybnotic (11. November 2020)

Auf 2  Beinen steht man besser, und deshalb unterstütze ich die Wirtschaft halt ein bisschen


----------



## LOX-TT (11. November 2020)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Auf 2  Beinen steht man besser, und deshalb unterstütze ich die Wirtschaft halt ein bisschen



Auf 4 (PC, PlayStation, Xbox, Nintendo) steht man am allerbesten


----------



## Spiritogre (11. November 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Auf 4 (PC, PlayStation, Xbox, Nintendo) steht man am allerbesten



Das stimmt zwar, liegt aber eben nur an den Exklusivspielen. Wenn es die nicht geben würde, dann könnte sich jeder eine einzige Plattform holen und darauf alles zocken. Das hat den Vorteil, dass jeder soviel Geld für Hardware ausgeben muss, wie er kann. 
Ich würde dann z.B. das Geld, das für Konsolenhardware drauf geht lieber in eine bessere PC Grafikkarte und / oder einen neuen Monitor / TV stecken, da hätte ich weitaus mehr von als hier vier oder noch mehr Konsolen unterm TV und noch zusätzlich PC rumstehen zu haben. (Aktuell stehen bei mir drei Konsolen unterm TV, XBox One S, Playstation 3 und Wii U, dazu kommt noch der 3DS, alle anderen älteren Konsolen habe ich in den Schrank verbannt).


----------



## LOX-TT (11. November 2020)

bei mir liegt NES, GameCube und Dreamcast in einer Boxverstaut im Schrank, sowie sowas wie das C64 Maxi und Nintendos Mini-Konsolen

der Rest steckt an zwei Mehrfachsteckern betriebsbereit am TV. Für Series X und PS5 müsste ich aber noch was wegpacken, sowohl aus Platzgründen am TV-Regal als auch aus Mangel an freien Steckplätzen, da neben den Konsolen auch noch TV,  2 externe Festplatten und ein Reciewer angesteckt sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PC steht mit 2 Bildschirmen im Nebenzimmer


----------



## LesterPG (11. November 2020)

Ich investiere dann doch lieber in einen größeren TV, aber jeder wie er mag. 

Ich hoffe nur die laufen nicht alle im Standby, die wirst Du wohl kaum alle regelmäßig nutzen.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. November 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> bei mir liegt NES, GameCube und Dreamcast in einer Boxverstaut im Schrank, sowie sowas wie das C64 Maxi und Nintendos Mini-Konsolen
> 
> der Rest steckt an zwei Mehrfachsteckern betriebsbereit am TV. Für Series X und PS5 müsste ich aber noch was wegpacken, sowohl aus Platzgründen am TV-Regal als auch aus Mangel an freien Steckplätzen, da neben den Konsolen auch noch TV,  2 externe Festplatten und ein Reciewer angesteckt sind.



Ich hätte ja auch gerne ein eigenes Spielezimmer, leider ist unter dem TV im Wohnzimmer im TV Regal kaum Platz. Ich würde auch gerne einige der älteren Konsolen wie Dreamcast oder Gamecube betriebsbereit halten, ist leider aber eben nicht machbar. Ich überlege die ganze Zeit, mir mal einen Emulator-PC zusammenzubasteln, der dann quasi direkt in ein entsprechendes Menü startet und dort zumindest alle Konsolen bis zur Dreamcast / PS2 / Gamecube Ära umfasst. Problem ist nur, wie der die Original-Discs "fressen" könnte.



LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich investiere dann doch lieber in einen größeren TV, aber jeder wie er mag.


Ja eben, mein nächstes Ziel ist ein 65 oder gar 75 Zoll 4k TV bzw. auch ein neuer PC Monitor. Das wird auch nicht gerade billig. Auch würde ich endlich mal meine Soundanlage erneuern. Ich liebäugle schon seit langem mit dem Marantz PM6006 Verstärker oder gar einem Marantz HD-AMP 1 und guten neuen Boxen. Dann könnte meine alte Technics Anlage aus den späten 90ern langsam in Rente bzw. würde ich die dann an den PC hängen. 



> Ich hoffe nur die laufen nicht alle im Standby, die wirst Du wohl kaum alle regelmäßig nutzen.


Ich habe alle Geräte an abschaltbaren Steckerleisten. Allerdings ist das gar nicht so dolle. Bei der PS3 ist z.B. seit etlichen Jahren die interne Batterie deswegen leer und eine neue einbauen ist nicht so einfach, weswegen ich bei jedem Anschalten erst mal Uhrzeit und Datum einstellen muss - nervig. 
Auch beim PC habe ich festgestellt, dass es günstiger und gefahrloser ist ihn am Stromnetz zu lassen, auch wenn das vielleicht Geld kostet.


----------



## LesterPG (11. November 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja eben, mein nächstes Ziel ist ein 65 oder gar 75 Zoll 4k TV bzw. auch ein neuer PC Monitor. Das wird auch nicht gerade billig.


Wenn man jeden Schnickschnack haben muß wird es natürlich teuer.
Mein 65" FHD LG tut seinen Dienst seid 2014 und ich bin zu geizig den auszutauschen, nur weil das Geld da wäre.
Ich bin wegen Wohnungswechsel von knapp 4m Sichtentfernung auf 2-2,5m herangerückt, dadurch wirkt der nochmals wieder größer. 
Als nächstes würde ich natürlich wieder aufstocken, 75" mindestens als 4K, aber auch ein 4K Nahfeldbeamer mit Spezialleinwand würde mich reizen, dann so bei 2,5 - 3m Diagonale, Platz genug ist vorhanden, eine Schrankwand die ihn einmauert habe ich nicht.
Dafür würde ich auch noch 1m zurückrücken. 




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe alle Geräte an abschaltbaren Steckerleisten. Allerdings ist das gar nicht so dolle. Bei der PS3 ist z.B. seit etlichen Jahren die interne Batterie deswegen leer und eine neue einbauen ist nicht so einfach, weswegen ich bei jedem Anschalten erst mal Uhrzeit und Datum einstellen muss - nervig.
> Auch beim PC habe ich festgestellt, dass es günstiger und gefahrloser ist ihn am Stromnetz zu lassen, auch wenn das vielleicht Geld kostet.


Stimmt, das ist nicht die beste Idee, zumal Heutzutage die Geräte ein reichlich geringeren Standby Verbrauch haben.
Nur Konsolen/Geräte die man max. 1-2 Tage im Jahr an hat sollte man dann schon trennen.


----------



## McTrevor (11. November 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Stimmt, das ist nicht die beste Idee, zumal Heutzutage die Geräte ein reichlich geringeren Standby Verbrauch haben.
> Nur Konsolen/Geräte die man max. 1-2 Tage im Jahr an hat sollte man dann schon trennen.



Das erinnert mich an Diskussion die ich mal mit meiner Freundin (mittlw. ex) damals hatte. Da wurde diskutiert nachts und im Urlaub den Router auszustecken (Urlaub kann man noch drüber diskutieren) um Strom zu sparen. Morgens stand ich dann mal in der Küche um festzustellen, dass die Dame am Vorabend die Herdplatte vergessen hatte auszumachen.


----------



## LesterPG (11. November 2020)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Morgens stand ich dann mal in der Küche um festzustellen, dass die Dame am Vorabend die Herdplatte vergessen hatte auszumachen.


Das dürfte sich gelohnt haben, eine teure Art die Küche zu heizen.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. November 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wenn man jeden Schnickschnack haben muß wird es natürlich teuer.
> Mein 65" FHD LG tut seinen Dienst seid 2014 und ich bin zu geizig den auszutauschen, nur weil das Geld da wäre.
> Ich bin wegen Wohnungswechsel von knapp 4m Sichtentfernung auf 2-2,5m herangerückt, dadurch wirkt der nochmals wieder größer.
> Als nächstes würde ich natürlich wieder aufstocken, 75" mindestens als 4K, aber auch ein 4K Nahfeldbeamer mit Spezialleinwand würde mich reizen, dann so bei 2,5 - 3m Diagonale, Platz genug ist vorhanden, eine Schrankwand die ihn einmauert habe ich nicht.
> Dafür würde ich auch noch 1m zurückrücken.


Ich habe zwei TVs, mein alter 46 Zöller aus dem Jahr 2008 steht im Wohnzimmer und mein "neuer" 55 Zöller, der nun auch schon fünf Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, im Schlafzimmer. Den im Wohnzimmer würde ich gerne in Rente schicken, eben auch weil es knapp 4 Meter sind und mir das Bild da ein wenig klein ist. 
Mein primärer PC Monitor hat inzwischen auch sechs Jahre auf dem Buckel und ja, das Bild ist eigentlich immer noch top aber ich hätte da inzwischen schon gerne eine etwas höhere Auflösung. 
Beim TV würde mir Full HD ansonsten ja reichen lohnt inzwischen aber ja nicht mehr. 

Was ich wohl nicht brauche sind mehr als 60Hz, die reichen mir eigentlich auch zum Spielen. HDR wäre aber schon schick.


----------



## LesterPG (11. November 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> HDR wäre aber schon schick.


Definitiv !
Im SZ hab ich nur nen 42" kurz hinter dem Fußende des Bettes stehen un am Compi werkelt ein 34" 21:9, der leider nur 85Hz macht, es war kurz vor der Frequenzoffensive als ich den gekauft hatte.


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was ich wohl nicht brauche sind mehr als 60Hz, die reichen mir eigentlich auch zum Spielen. HDR wäre aber schon schick.



Also, ich hab nen ordentlichen 4K-TV mit HDR, aber irgendwie hat mich bisher kein Film durch HDR irgendwie beeindruckt. Evtl. rechnet der TV auch Non-HDR-Material so gut um, dass echtes HDR keinen großen Unterschied mehr macht...?


----------

